# Step children



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

"Hijastro" is the word for step son/daughter. I have 5 of those for the last 9 years. 
Their father died 11 years ago. I know that the older ones do not like the title "hijastro".
They are all now adults +/-, and really more friends than children, although I tend to treat them as such. Any suggestion on what to call them? In Spanish, please.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

dongringo said:


> "Hijastro" is the word for step son/daughter. I have 5 of those for the last 9 years.
> Their father died 11 years ago. I know that the older ones do not like the title "hijastro".
> They are all now adults +/-, and really more friends than children, although I tend to treat them as such. Any suggestion on what to call them? In Spanish, please.


If you are close, why not mi hijo/a, (my son/daughter) pronounced like "mi-ijo". If you are not close or feel uncomfortable doing that, then either ask them how they would like to be addressed, or call your stepdaughters "Corazon" and the boys "güey"


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Carlos, but that is a little too simplistic. Of course I call them anything from mi amor to cabrón.
I should have said, "how to describe them"


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Why not call them by their names..............


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

*Step daughter*

I am caucasian, my wife is Mexican with a daughter. We have been married 10 years, and after the first five of wondering the same thing that you bring up, we landed on father / daughter. Her biological father is still living, and sees her frequently. Out of respect for him, I asked her not to make any publicly viewable documents, such as facebook posts, identifying me as her father, but in social situations, we are father and daughter. Obviously, the relationship between you and the children needs to be a good one, but, since the biological father of your children is out of the picture, you are their father, unless things are strained between you and them.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

The issue seems to be missed!
They are adult children of my wife, and my stepchildren (hijastros). Except I don´t like that latter term. As I said in the original post I am looking for something else to call them in Spanish. 
Mexico is famous for coming up will novel names for situations, sort of like rugrats for small children in English, or paratroopers for officials who only show up for payday in Spanish. Poor examples, but hopefully you get the drift.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

dongringo said:


> The issue seems to be missed!
> They are adult children of my wife, and my stepchildren (hijastros). Except I don´t like that latter term. As I said in the original post I am looking for something else to call them in Spanish.
> Mexico is famous for coming up will novel names for situations, sort of like rugrats for small children in English, or paratroopers for officials who only show up for payday in Spanish. Poor examples, but hopefully you get the drift.


I guess I did miss the intent, and I apologize. *What you are looking for is very personal to me, and, if gleaned from a forum, should*be done with great caution. * I call my stepdaughter my Beba (lately, I've been putting a JFK slant on it and calling her my Bebber) she is thrilled with either. * My feelings are that a pet name should come from the heart, and not from a dictionary. * I understand your intent now, and I do believe that your motive comes from the right place, I just struggle with the concept from a personal perspective. *


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Alnado and entenado are alternatives but guess you'll have to ask them. Maybe one or all are "old school" or not used regionally or in their age group


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Uh... it is like if a panda bear does not want to be called panda 

There is a synonym: "entenado" , which used to be kind of cool because Robin, of Batman and Robin fame, was referred to as "el entenado Ricardo Tapia" when he was not wearing his disguise in the classic TV series of the 60s-70s (when in reality they meant "hijo adoptivo" which is what he was in respect to Bruno Diaz, aka as Batman).

Lets say it Is a mega posh way of saying hijastro.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

sparks said:


> Alnado and entenado are alternatives but guess you'll have to ask them. Maybe one or all are "old school" or not used regionally or in their age group


Alnado hits the spot. "Sons or daughters brought into a new marriage". I tried it out, unfortunately noone around me understands the word.

It`s a neat word , though, because it encompasses all my kids and describes them equally.


----------

